# Tog



## RuddeDogg

Headin out to the best Tog spot in the area. I modified an old time Cape May Tog rig so I'm chompin at the bit to try it out.


----------



## woodie

TOG!

WOW, my son hit three giant keepers on Tuesday. We were at the pier below the Somers Point / Ocean City bridge (OPP's, I forgot I wasn't suppose to say where).
It's not as busy on the weekdays. We hit a few flounders too!

Relax, we tossed them back. There's plenty of dead fish at the market.


----------



## G-Hype

Good luck. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Just got back. 

Hey woodie, don't worry about puttin spots up here. We don't yell at ya like on the other boards. 

G-Hype, I fish the sea wall in North Wildwood on New York Ave. My buddy 1fishinmusician uses a tog rig that his daddy used to use way back in the day. BEST DAM tog rig I have ever used, until I modified it and brought it up to date. It worked great! Caught two throw backs on clam. I got ALL kinds of snears and jeers. Had one old timer tell me, "This ain't fresh water son......" He got the skunk I might add. I'm gonna post it up in the bible in a bit.


----------



## G-Hype

RuddeDogg said:


> Just got back.
> 
> Hey woodie, don't worry about puttin spots up here. We don't yell at ya like on the other boards.
> 
> G-Hype, I fish the sea wall in North Wildwood on New York Ave. My buddy 1fishinmusician uses a tog rig that his daddy used to use way back in the day. BEST DAM tog rig I have ever used, until I modified it and brought it up to date. It worked great! Caught two throw backs on clam. I got ALL kinds of snears and jeers. Had one old timer tell me, "This ain't fresh water son......" He got the skunk I might add. I'm gonna post it up in the bible in a bit.


Cant wait to see (copy) it.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Tog rig*

This is a modified version of the infamous Cape May Up/Down Tog Rig. 

For picture purposes I used....

Eagle Claw 1/0 O'Shaughnessy Hooks. (I prefer owner light mutu wire 2/0).

40lb Berkley BigGame Trilene in green. ***(36 inch leader)*** 

Betts weighted oval float. 

Over the years, I have specialized the rigs I tie by being location specific. I have rigs for each location that I fish. This rig is easy to make. 

1)...snell your hook. Like I said, I prefer Owner mutu light wire hooks.

2)...take a small orange bead and place it on the leader above the hook. 

3)...now, here is where you can change up things. For the weight, I first used size 1 and 2 split shots. They were a little light. I tried 1/2 oz egg sinkers. Too heavy. I found that 1/8 and 1/4 oz egg sinkers work the best. 

Place the weight above the bead. 

4)...tie your barrel swivel to the rig. I used a clinch knot. 
You can tie on a snap swivel to your running line and attach the rig that way or just tie the rig to you running line. I did both and EITHER way works fine.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Glad ya hooked up Dogg. I figured the, "Dogg improved" version would work great. I'm itchin' to use the ones you made me, soon I hope. Actually my Dad (a Cape May native) learned it from the old timers before him. I'm sure it came about as a result of the many rock piles/jetties in the CM area. I've always enjoyed the comments you get from the, "Know it all's" when fishin' this rig, especially when you start pullin' in fish


----------



## RuddeDogg

*More pics*

here are the last two pics and the completed rig.


----------



## RuddeDogg

1fishinmusician said:


> Glad ya hooked up Dogg. I figured the, "Dogg improved" version would work great. I'm itchin' to use the ones you made me, soon I hope. Actually my Dad (a Cape May native) learned it from the old timers before him. I'm sure it came about as a result of the many rock piles/jetties in the CM area. I've always enjoyed the comments you get from the, "Know it all's" when fishin' this rig, especially when you start pullin' in fish


Yep. A guy fishin next to me was bottom fishin and just shook his head at me. He said that I HAD to get the bait on the bottom so that the Tog would pick it up. I just laughed at him. I politely explained that the purpose of this rig is to get the Tog OUT of the rocks so when you hook up, he don't make a bee line for the rocks. Of course I got the "I'VE BEEN COMIN DOWN HERE FOR 40 YEARS", speech. Man....that gets old. Real fast. He hooked up, but had to cut his line twice.


----------



## ILV2F5H

Looks good Dogg.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

RuddeDogg said:


> Yep. A guy fishin next to me was bottom fishin and just shook his head at me. He said that I HAD to get the bait on the bottom so that the Tog would pick it up. I just laughed at him. I politely explained that the purpose of this rig is to get the Tog OUT of the rocks so when you hook up, he don't make a bee line for the rocks. Of course I got the "I'VE BEEN COMIN DOWN HERE FOR 40 YEARS", speech. Man....that gets old. Real fast. He hooked up, but had to cut his line twice.


"Son, you can't fish for bluegill in the ocean" was one of my favorites LOL! Shortly after he told me this I pulled in a nice 5 pounder, looked at him and said, "Damn funny lookin' bluegill aint it", a few minutes and a few more fish later he asked me if I had any spare floats LOL.


----------



## RuddeDogg

ILV2F5H said:


> Looks good Dogg.


Thanks.


----------



## MSRIEF

Yup in the old days we used to use an old spark plug as a weight to sacriface to the rocks, while still keeping the Tog on the line.


----------



## RuddeDogg

MSRIEF said:


> Yup in the old days we used to use an old spark plug as a weight to sacriface to the rocks, while still keeping the Tog on the line.


Some still do.


----------



## IIJoNII

Hey thanks RuddeDog for sharing this rig. Am definitely interested in giving it a try, especially if it'll help prevent snags. I've only been togging twice and i have to admit, it can be very frustrating.. but I love it nonetheless. 

quick question: how high do you place the floater above the rig? at the top of the 36''?

Thanks again!


----------



## RuddeDogg

IIJoNII said:


> Hey thanks RuddeDog for sharing this rig. Am definitely interested in giving it a try, especially if it'll help prevent snags. I've only been togging twice and i have to admit, it can be very frustrating.. but I love it nonetheless.
> 
> quick question: how high do you place the floater above the rig? at the top of the 36''?
> 
> Thanks again!


YEP, the float goes on your running line above the rig.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

You can adjust the float as needed with the tide and where the fish are. If you're going to fish this rig deeper I'd suggest a stiff tipped rod to avoid losing rigs & fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg

1fishinmusician said:


> You can adjust the float as needed with the tide and where the fish are. If you're going to fish this rig deeper I'd suggest a stiff tipped rod to avoid losing rigs & fish.


Yep.


----------



## IIJoNII

Cool, thanks for the advice fellas. Can't wait to hit up OC for some Tog :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg

Well if ya get up this way give me a shout. I'll put ya on the fish.


----------



## IIJoNII

Awesome, I will definitely contact you if i head up that way. Appreciate the warm hospitality, tight lines bro


----------



## RuddeDogg

Not a problem at all.


----------



## andrews

Will the hooks you showed in the pictures suffice? And will it work for sheeps head too? Going to try this rig out probably tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## RuddeDogg

andrews said:


> Will the hooks you showed in the pictures suffice? And will it work for sheeps head too? Going to try this rig out probably tomorrow or the day after.


Yeah they work, but I prefer a little bigger and it to be a circle hook.


----------



## rarod58

Rudde, Aloha! I was passing thru your neck of the woods Monday night and noticed a couple of Jetty's by the ferry terminal - good fishing spots? I plan on doing a day trip sometime next week and will need your expert advice if possible. Never fished the cape but it looks sooo fishable! Mahalo!


----------



## RuddeDogg

rarod58 said:


> Rudde, Aloha! I was passing thru your neck of the woods Monday night and noticed a couple of Jetty's by the ferry terminal - good fishing spots? I plan on doing a day trip sometime next week and will need your expert advice if possible. Never fished the cape but it looks sooo fishable! Mahalo!


Aloha brah,

Yep those jetties are good spots to fish. The one across the canal is Higbee's Beach. Great spot for weakfish and striper. Clams and Blood worms will work. On the feryy side is good as well. About three quarters of the way out there is a sink hole there. Toss plugs and cast at 11'oclock with a slow steady retrieve. You can also use clam and bloods there as well.


----------



## BlueHwy

RuddeDogg said:


> ... the purpose of this rig is to get the Tog OUT of the rocks so when you hook up, he don't make a bee line for the rocks.


This rig looks interesting. I'll have to try it later this fall.

Thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg

BlueHwy said:


> This rig looks interesting. I'll have to try it later this fall.
> 
> Thanks!


If your fishin deep water next to a bulk head or jetty, you're gonna wanna keep the leader long, 36-46 inches and toss it out away from the rocks or bulk head and let the current drift it back to you.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Hey Dogg, any tog news? I bet the wall is good now. Still tryin' to get up there for a weekend soon.


----------



## RuddeDogg

1fishinmusician said:


> Hey Dogg, any tog news? I bet the wall is good now. Still tryin' to get up there for a weekend soon.


Just got back. Shorties and a snapper blues were the ticket today.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Sounds like fun bro, wished I was there. Oh well, in the meantime Jr & I are headed to the river today, the stripers are lovin' those shad jigs you gave me, thanks again!


----------



## RuddeDogg

1fishinmusician said:


> Sounds like fun bro, wished I was there. Oh well, in the meantime Jr & I are headed to the river today, the stripers are lovin' those shad jigs you gave me, thanks again!


My pleasure brother. Good luck and hook em up.


----------



## Sturgeon

Ruddedogg, thanks for the tip. I tried a modified version and kept getting snagged. I adjusted the depth but I guess I was still fishing too deep. How deep is the water where you're fishing? Does it work best at outgoing, incoming, or slack? Thanks, Alan


----------



## RuddeDogg

Sturgeon said:


> Ruddedogg, thanks for the tip. I tried a modified version and kept getting snagged. I adjusted the depth but I guess I was still fishing too deep. How deep is the water where you're fishing? Does it work best at outgoing, incoming, or slack? Thanks, Alan


Works best at high tide when the water is deepest. The seawall that I fish in located in North Wildwood New Jersey along New York Ave and runs fairly deep. Along deep seawalls and jetties, Tog are not just on the bottom. They hide in the rocks up and down the jetty or seawall. The rig is designed to coax the Tog from their hiding spots in the rocks. Yes they are a very spooky fish but they can be coaxed out. The only draw back about the rig is that being that it's in the open, so the the Sea Bass and Snapper Blues have a field day with ya when they are around.


----------



## Sturgeon

Since togs weren't line shy, I just assumed they didn't get spooked easy. It's good to know. If only I can get my hands on those Asian shore crabs. Alan


----------



## RuddeDogg

Sturgeon said:


> Since togs weren't line shy, I just assumed they didn't get spooked easy. It's good to know. If only I can get my hands on those Asian shore crabs. Alan


They aren't line shy but movement shy, the slightest movement on your line or pressure they spook, and ya don't have use Asian crabs all of the time. I use clam soaked in shedder oil. Works best for me,.


----------



## Lickinfrogs

Sweet rig. How was it with the winds this past weekend? I have had a hard tme fishing floats in the wind in the past. I've never tried it for Tog, but I use something very similar to that with bloods in the spring for for weaks.

How is the keeper t throw back ratio, compared to a bottom rig? I've been told that the smaller fish are more aggressive feeders, and more likely to be caught up off the bottom, but that was by the same old guys that say you have to fish the bottom.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Lickinfrogs said:


> Sweet rig. How was it with the winds this past weekend? I have had a hard tme fishing floats in the wind in the past. I've never tried it for Tog, but I use something very similar to that with bloods in the spring for for weaks.
> 
> How is the keeper t throw back ratio, compared to a bottom rig? I've been told that the smaller fish are more aggressive feeders, but that was by the same old guys that say you have to fish the bottom.


It's the same rig for weakies, adapted for Tog. On the days that I have used it the ratio was about 3 to 1, with the 1 being a keeper. Haven't really used it on windy days, but with the flaot being weighted and the 11/4 oz egg sinker it casts good in light wind.


----------



## Lickinfrogs

It's definitely worth a shot. Harvest starts in one week. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Lickinfrogs said:


> It's definitely worth a shot. Harvest starts in one week. I'll let you know how I do.


Good luck.


----------

